# Detroit craigslist Beautiful Working dog-German Sh



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Just found this on Craigslist:



http://detroit.craigslist.org/pet/1124330375.html

Top of the line imported German Shepherd. This large male is gorgeous!!!!!!!! Hips and shoulders certified. He is 4 years old and has a Schutzhund 1 Title. He excels at tracking and protection. Very athletic. Super easy to be around. Great with children. He could go all the way with in Shutzhund and especially tracking competions. Has both German and American registrations. UTD on all shots and health care. this dog is a working dog and should go to a handler that understand the needs of an animal like him. He is housebroken and good inside. He is not to be used as a breeding animal. Approved homes only. He is a very special dog. Let me know what your situation is!!! 


it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Bruce Wilson (Oct 25, 2007)

I replied to the add to get the full story on this boy. He sounds like just the thing I'm looking for... I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Bruce Wilson (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I wrote the owner and she wrote back on 4/17. That was the last I heard from her. He is an import with a Sch1 title. She hasn't been able to work him for about six months and she wants him to go to a working home. I explained to her my desire for a Schutzhund dog and sent her a link to the club's website. I tried to convey to her how we spoil our dogs and assure her he will be treated as a family member, not just kenneled up out back type of thing. I haven't heard back from her since...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The ad is still up, I'd contact her again, she may have lost your e-mail. If she doesn't reply a 2nd time then let it go. Sounds like a great dog, I hope it works out for you!


----------



## nwilz (Jul 11, 2007)

I got an email from them saying the dog is no longer available







Hope a great home was found!


----------



## Bruce Wilson (Oct 25, 2007)

I hope she found him a good home too! I just wish she would have told me


----------

